# A Word of Introduction, An Invitation to Make History



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

spiceyweasel said:


> Though my investment bore no fruit there for lack of a very important resource, I discovered it was the key to vastly improving the range of electric cars.


Let me guess, $$$?


----------



## spiceyweasel (Mar 7, 2012)

No. I am looking for someone with an electric car who would be willing to install my device and help me test it's effectiveness for improving the range of said vehicle. I do not require your money.....just your time, knowledge, and a viable platform (electric car) to install this on. I found a car I will attempt to purchase off eBay to convert on my own if nothing else, but I lack the technical expertise to do it quickly by myself. Sorry if I offended your delicate sensibilities.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

If you truly want to change the world for the better just tell everyone what your device is and how it works. Trust in people being too lazy to steal your idea, when they can just buy it from you.


----------



## spiceyweasel (Mar 7, 2012)

Wouldn't that be nice? I doubt that, however. No....I will simply build my own electric car, do the research, get the proof, and market it myself. I DO want to change the world. I don't want some oil company schmuck stealing the idea and paying off the patent office to bury it. I should have known better than to even ask for help in the first place.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Snake oil.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

At the risk of starting a war of hurt feelings, we as a community have seen scam after scam after scam, and they all start like this. I have this really great idea now give me your money so I can make it real. 
If you were as good as the people you expect to support you then give your idea away, and people will be as passionate about it as you are, and you will get allies. Your demonstrated lack of trust speaks volumes to your own character!
Why would you choose to live your life in fear of what some theoretical oil company might do to you, this is not the place for people who choose to live in fear of such silly notions and have built rolling works of art telling the oil companies your time is coming to an end. 
Good luck with your endeavors, I hope you prove me wrong.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

spiceyweasel said:


> Wouldn't that be nice? I doubt that, however. No....I will simply build my own electric car, do the research, get the proof, and market it myself. I DO want to change the world. I don't want some oil company schmuck stealing the idea and paying off the patent office to bury it. I should have known better than to even ask for help in the first place.


Maybe something along these lines?


> My invention is a charge enhancer for electric vehicles that more than triples the range of an EV on a single charge. In other words, a car that can run 300 miles on a charge can get close to 1000 miles by using my creation. The device can be attached to any vehicle with very little modification without harm to the aesthetics of said vehicle. my contact information is as follows: Shawn Matthews


That wasn't too difficult to find. http://www.123inventions.com/inventions/invention-listings-05.htm But now that it is out of the bag, tell us more about this charge enhancer, please.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello Spicey,

Bear with some of us while we're being skeptical. If I told you I had a revolutionary corn kernel for you to plant in your farm that's better than anything known to humans in the past 100 years, you'd be asking questions too. Remember, even Nikola Tesla was shunned aside when he proposed his radical ideas so please hang in there through the questioning. Your pick for a post subject is also rather bold and that usually raises some alarms.

If I may, I would propose you write up your idea and file for a patent first. You do not need a granted patent to protect your property, just have it documented. If your idea is beyond revolutionary and likely many years ahead of anyone else's, then filing a patent application is not in your best interest. But for the more part, and knowing how many others are working on this problem, perhaps simple documentation and notarization would suffice to protect you.

If that is at all helpful, care to share some of the highlights of your idea? Even at the the general component level, more info would be useful. For example, is it a better battery? Better motor? Better controller?

JR


----------



## spiceyweasel (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, that is understandable. However, I am NOT trying to sell anything to anyone. I asked for help from someone who has an electric car, and the know-how to build one, to simply help me test the viability of my device. That I am, instead, being flooded with asinine remarks about snake oil, etc., simply makes me think I need to do this on my own. The naysayers can build their own AFTER I have patent paperwork in hand. I apologize to you if my frustration is showing, but I did not intend to start some stupid argument here. I have, in the meantime, found a treasure trove of how-to information on YouTube and elsewhere on the internet to guide me in building my own EV. I will not go into detail here, or anywhere else for that matter, on how my device works as I intend to sell it once I get the empirical data needed to prove it's worth. Regardless, IF I am successful with this endeavor, and can secure a contract to supply them to a car builder, I will post a video on YouTube about how it came into being and, hopefully, you all will be able to put two and two together and make your own.


----------



## spiceyweasel (Mar 7, 2012)

major said:


> Maybe something along these lines?
> 
> That wasn't too difficult to find. http://www.123inventions.com/inventions/invention-listings-05.htm But now that it is out of the bag, tell us more about this charge enhancer, please.


I don't want to say something that I do not know, emphatically, to be true. I thank you, Major, for the encouragement, but I do not yet have the data to prove the worth of this device. When I do, I promise to expound upon it's virtues (after the patent pending paperwork is well in hand). Please forgive the secrecy and vagueness. I have become somewhat paranoid about it of late. Perhaps I can enlist some help should I obtain a car to convert myself?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

It is fair enough that you wish to keep your device a secret for the time being as you are testing it.
It is also fair enough that you only wish to test on a vehicle and are not asking for money.

An established and know vehicle conversion seems the idea platform to work with as its range and capabilities are already know to the owner and so any improvement your device offers will be measurable against that.

I am sure that there are people with completed conversions that may be interested in helping you out, but these conversions are generally not cheap. Anyone who may wish to help you out would want to know a lot more about what your device is, how it may work and how it will interact with their vehicle.

If, say, your device were to fail, as development prototypes sometimes do, I am sure a volunteer would not want that to cause costly damage to their vehicle, motor, controller or batteries. If it did would you be covering their losses?

Some guiding information from you may be helpful if you want someone to help you out.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I have some doubts based on your comments here:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Electric-Motorcycle-conversion-48-volt-on-a-budg/

read this entire thread:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13449&highlight=perpetual


----------



## spiceyweasel (Mar 7, 2012)

By all means, Woodsmith. However, I imagine it can be implemented without being in a position to cause harm to the vehicle. THAT is why I specifically asked for aid from someone with EV know how. I do not wish to just slap this thing into a car willy-nilly. I want to make sure it is done right, by someone with sufficient electrical knowledge to formulate a wiring solution to both isolate and discharge any voltage beyond what is required to charge and operate the car. I am NOT an electrical engineer. That is why I came here, to the people I assumed were authorities on this technology in my locale, to help me hammer out the details (and the bugs) in this invention. I will do everything I can to see to it no harm comes to any vehicle anyone sees fit to aid me with by ensuring we have the RIGHT people working out the kinks BEFORE it gets installed. Period.


----------



## spiceyweasel (Mar 7, 2012)

TOTALLY different concept, Frodus, from what I am working on now and that was back when I first started researching EV technology. However, your doubt is justifiable. Like I said, I AM a relative newcomer to all of this. At the end of the day, it will get done, even if I have to do this by myself.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

spiceyweasel said:


> Perhaps I can enlist some help should I obtain a car to convert myself?


Ya know weasel,

You can save yourself a lot of time by posting your idea up here and letting us either tell you it has a chance, or it won't work because it violates laws of physics. But that would be too easy, right?


----------



## spiceyweasel (Mar 7, 2012)

Indeed. Too easy for someone to steal my idea. Thanks, but no thanks. I'll stick with my new plan of action. Do it myself. WAY too many people wanting me to give up the keys to the kingdom on here for my comfort.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

spiceyweasel said:


> Indeed. Too easy for someone to steal my idea. Thanks, but no thanks. I'll stick with my new plan of action. Do it myself. WAY too many people wanting me to give up the keys to the kingdom on here for my comfort.


that's what NDA's are for.


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

So you do understand that it takes energy for a magnet to pull electrons through a wire and into a battery their is no free lunch


----------

